

Why don't newspapers switch to sw like TimesReader? - vincent_vega

It would be cheaper to provide and capture a greater audience. With all the hype about circulation dropping I find it the best option. Someone could even make a brandable reader like this and sell it to multiple papers. I know maybe I am making a stupid point but could you explain it to me?
======
pclark
i don't think developing good software is cheaper than developing one website.

